# I cant post a PM and am a long standing member with numerous postsT



## Leon (Feb 7, 2003)

Title says it all. I can't seem to send a PM, and would like to.


----------



## J-Moen (Mar 9, 2009)

PM is now called Conversations. Here is some links for you (this has been discussed a lot)

Scroll down to "How to Find Conversations (Private Messages): FAQ

And this thread breaks it down a bit: FAQ - Private Messaging?


----------



## Leon (Feb 7, 2003)

Thank you, I have been off SOTW and am unfamiliar with the new format.


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

Leon said:


> Thank you, I have been off SOTW and am unfamiliar with the new format.


Have a look at the FAQs:









FAQ







www.saxontheweb.net


----------



## PigSquealer (Dec 27, 2017)

Leon said:


> Title says it all. I can't seem to send a PM, and would like to.


You can also click on members name. Then on this.


----------

